# Treatment Abroad



## kerton25 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi there,

I was just wondering if anyone has had any treatment abroad and if so where they went and the experience they had.  We have had our 1 free cycle on NHS and now need to find 10K to have further treatment.

So just want to look at all options really.

If anyone has any advice, it would be so appreciated, I don't really know where to start,

thank you,
Sarah xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

I've had 2 cycles in the Uk, 3 cycles abroad inc a frozen transfer. One at Reprofit and the rest at Serum, Athens

I don't know your history or age but having been to Czech Republic and Greece I would say it's definitely cheaper even factoring in flights and hotels although you can get stung the closer you get to departure on the cost of flights. 10k seems a lot of money for one cycle. It really depends on your situation but if you have immune issues then Serum is the one I would recommend. I love Athens and the clinic. By far the best experience. Feel free to ask specific questions but take a look over on the international boards. Europe is a good option due to the good exchange rate at the moment. I've had no problems getting prescriptions done through asda and scans with ultrasound direct. If you live in London then it's very easy to find places for scans.

My experience of UK clinics was not good but I think that it was because it was NHS linked and was a one size fits all protocol. 

Chand x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi kerton25,

I've cycled at Dogus Cyprus (OE-ICSI whilst on NHS self-funded wait list) approx. 4500 euros, experience not great (poor communication, disorganised, left alone unconscious after EC with no monitoring) & no vitrification so had to let surplus embryos perish rather than freeze, but cheaper than other places, no wait and willing to transfer 3. Result - BFP but mmc.

NHS self-funded Edinburgh - Awful. Everyone put on the same aggressive dose of stimms whether you're 20 or 40 & hope for the best, & if you end up in agony with OHSS well never mind they'll just keep half your money & tailor your treatment next time. 

DE-ICSI FIV-Marbella - pricier than OE at 6500 euros (plus travel, accom etc) but good standard of care and communication, easy to get to & also willing to transfer 3. Treated the sperm prior to freezing (morph improved from 2% normal to 75% normal) at prelim visit allowing me to travel back alone. Result - BFP, twin then singleton gestation, lovely baby.

Good luck, I hope you find somewhere that works for you!

B xxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

My 3 friends cycled in Poland (Invicta), one did PGD, one NGS and ivf. Satisfied with the clicnic and its location, service and contacts, professional doctors. Gilrs are also happy with the clinic's prices for treatments.


----------



## NatNat1987 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi keratin

I have had 5 cycles in the UK as you can see from my signature, they weren't all terrible but felt I wasn't being listened too and the aftercare really wasn't that great. I was very scared to venture abroad but after last failed attempt I took the plunge. I opted for The Serum in Athens, I looked at the threads for a while and then emailed and had a phone consultation. I'm currently in Athens and just had egg collection yesterday. I was a much lower dose of stimms (last 2 cycle in uk was aggressive stimms) and I have produced the most eggs I have ever had and today had the highest rate of fertilisation to date too.  I thought going abroad would be very stressful but have found it easier especially with the meds etc x good luck with whatever you decide to do x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi, unless you are going to ARGC or the Bridge Centre in London you don't need 10k, my oe tx at Serum 3 yrs ago was approx 7k total (flights, hotel, meds, tx, embryo freezing) with the good exchange rate now it's def less than that.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

We are going to Reprofit in Czech Republic in feb for a consultation and to check out the clinic. The flights are only £85 return for both of us! 

We have been quoted 6.5K for ICSI here in UK but for all treatment, drugs, flights and accommodation in Czech its only 3K!

xx


----------

